

Jobs forgot about developer adoption in iAds calculation - jsatok
http://jordansatok.com/blog/1-billion-ad-impressions-a-day-not-so-fast/

======
tdmackey
Someone missed the point of the statistic. Jobs was merely saying there is a
potential to make money via ad sales and we as Apple want a slice of the pie
it not, "hey look we are going to be serving a billion ads a day via iAds
alone the day we launch."

------
swombat
Pointless pedantry is alive and well on the internet.

------
shortformblog
Dude who wrote article forgot the fact that it wasn't meant to be exact.

It's called potential, buddy.

------
gojomo
Maybe he wasn't 'forgetting' but rather subtly hinting: someday the App Store
will require all apps to earn their spot with iAds impressions!

------
bobbyi
So he should have said zero impressions per day since no apps currently use
iAds.

------
clistctrl
"c) Free apps with other ad networks’ ads."

There's nothing to stop apple from only allowing apps with ads to use their
network.

